# 7 Hills of Kirkland



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone done this ride? I'll be visiting Seattle over Memorial Day weekend. I was looking at this ride and it looks like it would be fun. What was your experience like? I'm looking at doing the metric.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rider5200 said:


> Has anyone done this ride? I'll be visiting Seattle over Memorial Day weekend. I was looking at this ride and it looks like it would be fun. What was your experience like? I'm looking at doing the metric.


I did the century a few years ago; it was fun, good turnout. If I recall correctly the metric goes from downtown Kirkland, up north to Kenmore, east to Bothell, then south into Woodinville/Redmond and back to Kirkland. The hill leading up from the wineries in the valley is a toughie, the rest are pretty doable.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

The routes look pretty compact. To really get out of town and onto some nice long rural stretches you would want to do the century. It is also a fund raiser...You probably knew. I ride portions of this all the time. I prefer to go further out into the valley for some long stretches....thats just me.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ive done the metric and the full century, both are a good ride. the full century adds a loop out east to add miles, it add climbing but if i remember theres still plenty of climbing in the first 50 miles. 

the ride is well supported and has a good turn out. i think they sold out last year, so you might with to consider pre registering.

climbs will be typical stuff around here, short and steep.


----------



## Serotta 63 (Nov 2, 2009)

yes it is a good ride... We have renamed it 11 Hills of Kirkland when we do the long route.. I think the 7 hills happen in the first 45 or so miles.. you get 4 more in the next 20.


----------

